# The Official 2/24-2/25 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Feb 23, 2005)

This one looks like another southern NE event, but more than a foot of snow is likely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> This one looks like another southern NE event, but more than a foot of snow is likely.



Really?  I heard like an inch or so...


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2005)

Get with the hour! LOL. The newest models are saying 1 foot. They were saying 1" last night. This one came up quick.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2005)

Heading to Sugarbush tomorrow afternoon. Let's bring this baby North for a pow day Friday!


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Get with the hour! LOL. The newest models are saying 1 foot. They were saying 1" last night. This one came up quick.


Do you have the source?  I'm checking accuweather.com and I don't see any updates yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 23, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Heading to Sugarbush tomorrow afternoon. Let's bring this baby North for a pow day Friday!


You are? So am I. We should get a few turns in.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> The newest models are saying 1 foot. They were saying 1" last night. This one came up quick.



Must be a guy forecasting...


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## teachski (Feb 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Get with the hour! LOL. The newest models are saying 1 foot. They were saying 1" last night. This one came up quick.


Zand, where are you hearing this?  I haven't heard this at all.  I am supposed to go to Boston tomorrow night for my niece's Junior recital at the New England Conservatory.  While I want snow, I hope it doesn't mess this up.


----------



## dmc (Feb 23, 2005)

Catskill are supposed to get 4 to 6" tomorow night...
And a nice one this Monday....


----------



## Zand (Feb 23, 2005)

Bouchard on 7 News said 6-12" from Worcester County to Boston and 12"+ south of the pike.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> Get with the hour! LOL. The newest models are saying 1 foot. They were saying 1" last night. This one came up quick.



Ummm....Smokejack, I'm only seeing one inch according to NWS:  

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/box/fcst3.pl?citylist=m15&B1=Get+Forecast

There was some discussion about maybe more south of Boston but that does us little if any good in ski country.   :roll:

WHDH is also saying pretty much about the same thing...but we can hope.  

http://www1.whdh.com/weather/


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2005)

Accuweather just updated their site:

http://headlines.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=3

Doesn't appear to be 1 foot yet...


----------



## subdude (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok I love this new weather pattern of  storms hitting New England for the next few weeks. The models for this upcoming event took a Northerly track today.  Yesterday ,Washington DC was in the jackpot range today they may be to far South to get any significant snows. We've seen this all winter. 
The 5 day models are showing the possibility  of a Monster storm  Mon-Wed of next week that will put this one to shame. We are in a new pattern where the NAO or North Atlantic Oscillation has gone negative when that takes place, New England gets nailed with storm after storm. Folks even though I'm done skiing for the season due to a knee injury we are in for an awsome late winter weather mix that will drop alot of freshies to ski areas in New England right through mid March.  Enjoy


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> Ok I love this new weather pattern of  storms hitting New England for the next few weeks. The models for this upcoming event took a Northerly track today.  Yesterday ,Washington DC was in the jackpot range today they may be to far South to get any significant snows. We've seen this all winter.
> The 5 day models are showing the possibility  of a Monster storm  Mon-Wed of next week that will put this one to shame. We are in a new pattern where the NAO or North Atlantic Oscillation has gone negative when that takes place, New England gets nailed with storm after storm. Folks even though I'm done skiing for the season due to a knee injury we are in for an awsome late winter weather mix that will drop alot of freshies to ski areas in New England right through mid March.  Enjoy



Sounds like you are a meterologist or something...or did you get this from somewhere?  Regardless, great news!  Hope the knee heals.


----------



## subdude (Feb 23, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> subdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i've been a weather junkie for a long time and since the advent of the internet so much information is readily available. I'm still trying to grasp reading of models and weather patterns it's interesting stuff alot of good weather forums out there too. skiing and weather go hand in hand. About the knee, scheduled reconstructive surgery on ACL  4/13    so the knee will heal in time for next season


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless of course it snows like he%^ and we are skiing in June and July  :wink: 

I'd say that you could summer ski at 10e, but, oh yeah, that disappeared.  :-?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 23, 2005)

Monster storm next week.  :idea:   that would be perfect.  Right in middle of my vacation.  let see :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 23, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> Ok I love this new weather pattern of  storms hitting New England for the next few weeks. The models for this upcoming event took a Northerly track today.  Yesterday ,Washington DC was in the jackpot range today they may be to far South to get any significant snows. We've seen this all winter.
> The 5 day models are showing the possibility  of a Monster storm  Mon-Wed of next week that will put this one to shame. We are in a new pattern where the NAO or North Atlantic Oscillation has gone negative when that takes place, New England gets nailed with storm after storm. Folks even though I'm done skiing for the season due to a knee injury we are in for an awsome late winter weather mix that will drop alot of freshies to ski areas in New England right through mid March.  Enjoy


Are we going to see you on the weather channel in a few years or what.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2005)

-NAO, woooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## subdude (Feb 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Monster storm next week.  :idea:   that would be perfect.  Right in middle of my vacation.  let see :beer:



I said possibility it could very well push out to sea all depends on how powerful the block is.


----------



## subdude (Feb 23, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Are we going to see you on the weather channel in a few years or what.



Them hacks  :lol: Cantore is cool and Paul Kocin is like the GOD of winter storms. He knows his shit.  I'm just considered a weenie.   :lol:


----------



## swade2469 (Feb 23, 2005)

Subdude:  Great luck on the ACL.  Had mine about 8 years ago.  No probs.  Just stretch, stay active, do your rehab religiously and you'll be fine.  Also, be patient.  The thing really takes about a year and a half to two to feel really solid, but its worth the wait.  Oh, please tell Paul Kocin to CLEAR HIS FREAKIN THROAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fixed the quote box for you  :wink: 

Hoping for some snow.


----------

